# Wildsau Hardride FR Größe S geeignet?



## Marina (23. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

hab mich schon der SUFU bedient, aber die wollt nix rechts ausspucken, also traue ich mich mal nen thread zu erstellen 
geht um oben genannten Rahmen und da wollt ich mal alle die ansprechen, die das Teil haben
1. wie sie damit zufrieden sind.
2. wie groß sie sind, da ich 1,66 groß bin und mich zwischen S um M entscheide, aber eher zu S tendiere, da ich denke es passt besser im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Biggi.
3. wieviel die Tretlagerhöhe beträgt.

Gruß Marina

PS: könnt auch gern noch pix von euren Bikes anhängen, noch n paar aufgebaut zu sehen wär auch nich schlecht  (Hab zwar schon in den Bilder-Thread geschaut, aber ich will meeeeeeehr )


----------



## rsu (23. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hab ne 2004er Wildsau Hardride FR und bin seeeeeeehr zufrieden Gut, leicht isse nicht (ca 18kg und ich trete idR selber den Berg hoch) aber ich würd se trotzdem ned tauschen wollen.

Hab bei 180cm Größe M. M dürfte Dir ziemlich sicher zu groß sein!

Tretlagerhöhe ist so ne Sache da von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig und man GLÜCKLICHERWEISE bei der Wildsau soooo viel einstellen kann Tretlagerhöhe beträgt bei mir ca 37cm (bei 170er Sherman, 24" HR, 200mm Dämpfer im 2ten Loch von unten und mittlerem Loch in der Wippe)

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (23. Juli 2006)

ich würds mit ner 66rc fahren und hinten aber eher 26", also dürfts nich über 38/39 raus gehen oder? 
weißt du zufällig ob da sattelklemme und stütze dabei sind?
mit welchem dämpfer fährst dus?


----------



## stephaneagle (23. Juli 2006)

Hi Marina,

also viele halten mich jetzt wohl für bekloppt, aber fahr nen Hardride Fr in S und bin 1,85 

Muss dazu sagen das ich eh auf kleinere Rahmen stehe...also eine Freundin von mir fährt ne S bei einer größe von 1,70..

Wächst du denn noch oder geht da nichts mehr?
Ich würde dir eine S empfehlen..

Dämpfer hab ich Fox Rc 200mm und Sattelstütze und klemme sind nicht dabei.
Würde dir die Alutech Sattelstütze I empfehlen


mfg

stephan


----------



## Marina (23. Juli 2006)

naja mit meine zarte 18jahre glaub ich nich dass ich über die 1,66 noch arg raus schieße 
schon mal danke für eure antworten, hab mich eh in die sau verliebt... und sie wird MEIN sein


----------



## rsu (23. Juli 2006)

Hab nen DHX5.0/Vanilla RC

Keine Ahnung wie hoch die MZ baut wegen Tretlagerhöhe. Bei meiner Einstellung (max tiefes Tretlager) +Komponenten bin ich bei nem Lenkwinkel von ca 65 Grad. Falls Du beim Lenkwinkel bestimmte Vorstellungen hast solltest Du das bei der Deiner Bestellung berücksichtigen.


----------



## stephaneagle (23. Juli 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> naja mit meine zarte 18jahre glaub ich nich dass ich über die 1,66 noch arg raus schieße



 dann Kauf dir den Rahmen in S..Also ich würds dir empfehlen 



			
				Marina schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal danke für eure antworten, hab mich eh in die sau verliebt... und sie wird MEIN sein



Tja, willkommen im Kreis der sauliebhaber 
ach und..so schnell kommt man da nicht mehr raus


----------



## Marina (23. Juli 2006)

oh nein ich bin gefangen 
ich glaub die höhe is 58,5cm so um den dreh rum...


----------



## stephaneagle (23. Juli 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> oh nein ich bin gefangen
> ich glaub die höhe is 58,5cm so um den dreh rum...




hoffe gibt nen bild sobald des bike fertig is.. 

Mein Rahmen liegt grad im einzelnen hinter mir, da ich fast alle teile zum service gebracht hab..wenns wieder zusammen is..gibs bild davon


----------



## fabian-bushido (23. Juli 2006)

bin 1.87 groß und fahre eine hardride 05 in s  bike zwar ein bisschen kurz aber wendig und agil


----------



## mani.r (23. Juli 2006)

S passt auf alle fälle bei dir. bin 1,81 und fahre M. Ist Ideal zum runterheizen. Dämpfer fahre ich DHX 3.0 und reicht. Leider gehen die gerne kaputt durch die krasse anlenkung (kenne einige incl. meinem)! 
Fahre es mit ner 66rc2x (die leider auch im arsch ist) und deswegen gibts bald ne 07er travis. 
Tretlagerhöhe ??? kannste einstellen. Damit ändert man zwar auch den lenkwinkgel aber habe keine Probleme damit.
sonst kann ich den rahmen nur empfehlen. macht alles mit und wenn mal was nicht klappt liegt es nicht am rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. Juli 2006)

sagt mal, könntet ihr mir bitte mal eure säue messen? also vom boden senkrecht hoch bis zur sattelklemme? und dann mal bis zur höhe vom sattel wenn er ganz drin ist? 
thx  aber bitte nur die messen, dies in s haben.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. Juli 2006)

Tipp vom Küken:
Nimm sie in "S" und lass Dir das Sitzrohr noch kürzen, dann sollte Dir das Ding eigentlich nicht zu gross werden und der Sattel verschwindet auch maximal.

Ride On!


----------



## Heiko_München (25. Juli 2006)

TribalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp vom Küken:
> .... lass Dir das Sitzrohr noch kürzen, dann sollte Dir das Ding eigentlich nicht zu gross werden und der Sattel verschwindet auch maximal.
> Ride On!



Genau!

Hab ich auch machen lassen... auch wenn meine Enduro-Wildsau zum Touren in Größe L ausgeliefert wurde....   läuft super....    ...auf den Münchner bzw. Oberbayrischen Enduro-Trail-Touren  






man beachte, den entspannten Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## Marina (25. Juli 2006)

jap, so hab ichs jetz auch bestellt, mit kuerzerem sitzrohr.


----------



## mani.r (25. Juli 2006)

was soll den alles rein in der hardride s mit kurzem sattelrohr?


----------



## Marina (26. Juli 2006)

an anbauteilen?
eigentlich alles was an dem biggi auch dran is bis auf das hinterrad,das innenlager und der steuersatz wo bei die letzten 2 dinge ja eher uninteressant sind. (dämpfer is ja n neuer dabei, ergibt sich also eigentlich von selbst)
ansonsten, siehe pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (29. Juli 2006)

Das 24" Rad kannst ja ohne Probleme weiterfahren (bei kurzem Radstand massig Reifenfreiheit). Hab auch ein 24" ausm BigHit hinten drin. Muss man nur mittig zentrieren (ca 5mm).


----------



## Marina (29. Juli 2006)

ach des hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, kommt n 26" hinterrad rein, des ding is eh schon kurz genug


----------



## rsu (29. Juli 2006)

Dann verkauf Dein 24" HR aber ned zu früh, ned dass Du am Ende merkst, dass in Deiner Lieblingseinstellung der 26" Reifen ständig gegen das Sitzrohr knallt!!! 

Je nach Reifen geht auch langer Radstand und 24" gut.


----------



## Marina (29. Juli 2006)

is schon im verkauf mit drin, des wird schon hinhaun  
und bin jetz n paar mal bikes mit 26" gefahrn und wenn ich gaaaaanz ehrlich bin gefällts mir auch besser.


----------



## Maui (8. August 2006)

mach doch mal ein photo von der S-sau und list mal die teile auf büdde


----------



## Marina (8. August 2006)

mach ich sobalds da und fertig is, ok?
dauert noch etwa 2 wochen... leider... mag nichmehr warten


----------



## Maui (8. August 2006)

kein thema phäääääd


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

sooo, also der Rahmen is nu schonmal da. (siehe Gallerie) dran kommen:
66RC 05
Avid Juicy 5 06
ST-LRS mit (wah, schlag mich tot, jetz muss ich nachdenken XD) Veltec Nabe hinten und vorne... glaub noch meine alte Speci-Nabe vom Biggi. Natürlich mit HIghrollern drauf is ja wohl klar 
DHX5 (07 hehe )
XTR-Schaltwerk
mein alter Speci-Lenker ( kommt weg sobalds geht...)
Holzfellerkurbel (mit meinen tollen getunten Speci-Pedalen )
0815-CMP-Kefü

hab ich was wichtiges vergessen?
Steuersatz Alutech (X-Long)

sonst noch was? ^^
aufgebaut wirds spätestens am Wochenende sein, dann is das Hinterfüßchen endlich da, das dank Lieferverzögerung gefehlt hat.

ah und natürlich meine pornös-geilen Reverse - C. Imperial Griffe mit den goldenen Schnallen


----------



## Marina (29. August 2006)

sooooo die ersten bilder im halbfertigen zustand in der Galerie  
neue reifen kommen och. führung und schaltung und bremsen kommen dann noch dran  aber erst nächste woche.


----------

